# Aster GN S-2 - beautiful!



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

A short movie of main131's Aster GN S-2 hauling a good long consist on an excursion run near Grantham last thursday...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXhylMDctsE

Apologies for tardy posting - we have only just gottne back on line after four days away with NO help from AOL.

Best to most

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
An I thought the late posting was due to the attraction of the wedding events! Very attractive locomotive running in a wonderful garden setting. Give me pause recalling that there is a all black kit down in the work shop yet to be opened.... Enjoyed the video then I found in your listing


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles - glajja liked it! the garden is actually a former orchard behind the actual garden, and the owner sold his steam road roller to finance his Gauge 1 tracks and layout. There are quite a few little vids on my slop-chit which show this beautiful layout and its setting, as you have no doubt discovered.... 

Needless to say, there are dozens that I have not uploaded, too. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
How is one to keep the S-2 sp prostine. I have run mine so much it has accumulated residue around the stack. I guess I have too much fun.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tac. 

Nice running locomotive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 30 Apr 2011 05:01 PM 
Terry
How is one to keep the S-2 sp prostine. I have run mine so much it has accumulated residue around the stack. I guess I have too much fun.
Art - the secret is to wipe it all down while it is still hot from running and easy to clean up as a result. I know that many here with live-steamers are fond of the used and lived-in look that comes with much use, and the GFO knows that that is what they are meant to look like, I just can't tear my habits of a life-time in the military of wiping down and shining up out of my system. Like many others with copious amounts of our hard-earned $$$ invested in our toy trains, main131 and I, and most everybody else there running on the day, spends a deal of time cleaniing up afterwards. Every one of my steamers still look like new, even the Shays, and they are run about every week at the very least. 


One of the items that helps us here is a little multi-tool available from the kitchen products company called Lakeland, and I'm sorry to say that I've never seen them on sale in either the US or Canada, although I'd bet they are there somewhere. Made of plastic, they have a sharp point on one end, like a bird's talon, and the other end a flat foam pad cut off at an angle to get into small spaces. As such, the slide under handrails and into nooks and crannies like nothing else can. Lakeland simply calls them 'Cleaning sticks' - sold in boxes of 35 for about $3-4. They are also great for cleaning up keyboards on computers. I've sent a pic of one to Steve to pass on to you [thanks Steve, I owe you one].

If you can't find them, let me know and I'll send you a box.

Best

tac


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

Could this be them?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac
I checked the items and look to be what you described. Not bad pricing but they want 20.00 e to ship to USA.
I might get you to get me some and let you make the profit.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 01 May 2011 12:06 PM 
Tac,

Could this be them? 



Yessir, that be's them.

Art - PM me with your address and I'll get some off to you. Right now I have plenty to spare since I only have seven steamers to clean, and after using them once the foamy end produces a nice oily sheen on platework...

I hafta say that I'm amazed that these things don't appear to have made the crossing. [shakes head] 
Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Art - thanks for the call - that's a mighty steep price for 10 that you quoted - here they are just about $8.50 for a box of 35. 

'snot my S-2, BTW, as I noted in my first post, it blongs to main131. I'm a poor old disabled vet, me, and a loco like Aster's S-2 represents a couple of years' worth of food and clothing for me and my poor old mrs. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 01 May 2011 11:37 PM 
_{snip...}_ I hafta say that I'm amazed that these things don't appear to have made the crossing. [shakes head] {snip...}[/i]
tac

They've made the crossing, although a bit more pricey here.

Miles Kimball - Mail Order Catalog; Oshkosh, Wisconsin[/b]


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve 

The online link from Tom showed the UK price at 6.29GBP for 35; that's $10.50 US or $0.30 each. The Miles Kimball price is $3.42 for 10, or $0.34 each. I realize that mathematically that is 10% higher. However, since our sales tax is typically 10% or less and the UK VAT is now 20%, it looks like the difference is NOISE unless you need to buy 1,000 at a time. 

Guess I will have to get a few to try out. Thanks for the suggestion tac. And thanks to Steve for the Miles Kimball link. 

V/r


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 01 May 2011 11:37 PM 
Posted By steamtom1 on 01 May 2011 12:06 PM 
Tac,

Could this be them? 



Yessir, that be's them.

Art - PM me with your address and I'll get some off to you. Right now I have plenty to spare since I only have seven steamers to clean, and after using them once the foamy end produces a nice oily sheen on platework...

I hafta say that I'm amazed that these things don't appear to have made the crossing. [shakes head] 
Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund



Tac
Dont bother to mail us the sticks. The site mention above would cost less than the shipping on your end. Thanks for the offer to an "Old" whatever you call it.
Art Gibson


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

k 

t


----------

